# Breeding Royal Pythons for the first time



## jodibbs (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have two royal pythons, the male is 8 years old and the female is 3 1/2 years old. Both in good health and eating well. 

I want to breed them, but they haven't ever been introduced to each other, or any other snakes for that matter. I was wondering if you can just stick them both in a viv and it be fine, without them fighting? 

Any other tips/advice would be great as well thanks!


----------



## truncheon1973 (Oct 12, 2008)

Markus Jayne, Ball pythons | ballpython.ca


----------



## JVK Reptiles and Racks (Sep 18, 2012)

Try our breeding diary. includes all of marks work as well as Dan Wolfe's and it breaks the whole process down in to months of the year. please print it off and try.

http://www.jvkreptilesandracks.co.uk/content/file/bull-python-breeding-diary.pdf

Regards Jay


----------



## MICKYP (Nov 27, 2010)

i bred my 4 year old royal last year for the first time she was 3000g+ there was no fighting at all it took 2 males to satisfy her lol first male i dont think was big enough lol but the seconed did the job i left her in her viv and also left her to incubate her own eggs and early nov last year she gave me 6 little babies all where born fine 1 did die but it did look very weak from the off i have now got 2 females ready for later this year also my 4 year old in around 3 months i would not worry to much mate at first i did but they will be fine and do it all on their own when they have locked up leave them alone and let em get onwith it i took the male out every 3rd day then i put him back in and she would not lock with him again the job was done she then started feeding like mad then just stopped, she started to swell and then you see all the little traits they do while being pregnant its great to watch and after its all over you see it all how its writen curling around a water bowl, going lumpy etc it was a great thing to watch and be a part of all mine could have died because they went over there time in the egg but lucky a good friend of mine who is a breeder cut the first egg and she had no egg tooth so he checked them all and none of them had one so i was lucky not saying its going to happen for you but if its your first time try have someone who has done it before around hatching time that can help apart from that i would go for it mate i have kept a normal female from her and a pastel female from her, for your first time mate its amazing to watch hope you do mate :no1:


----------

